# 69 black interior color/sheen



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I’m going to start back on my interior soon – Parchment with black dash and center console etc.

I had Just Dashes do my dash pad. It came back with a painted coating on the new vinyl, it’s not quite flat and it’s not quite satin, it’s hard to explain.

They say it is the “proper” finish/color. I need to do the same thing to my new kick panels and OE center console so they match my dash they are very shinny.

What is the correct color for a black interior called?

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing the finish is probably what's called "60 degree" black. It's sort of in the middle between satin and high gloss.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks BearGFR.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BearGFR said:


> I'm guessing the finish is probably what's called "60 degree" black. It's sort of in the middle between satin and high gloss.
> 
> Bear


:agree

Dan, The best 60% gloss paint I've used is by mixing 6 parts V7579 rust-oleum gloss black with 4 parts 7776 rust-oleum flat black. Then mix with an oil based thinner and spray.

I've used black base coats with a 60% flatner in the clear coat and it doesn't look as good as the rust-oleum.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks 05GTO, I appreciate it.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I found a really close paint match to the dash color/finish... if I don't overspray it - meaning put too heavy of a coat. This will go on the A/C vent housing and center console.



This will be for the A-pillars... hopefully it looks as good as the spray cards at the auto paint store. It dries nothing like the cap color.



I have the Diamond Clear for another project - bare metal. I'm interested to see how that ends up. I'm also going to try it on my GTO wheels, it's supposed to help preserve the color and protect the paint coat(s).


----------

